# Jet Pen Lathe



## tinker (Oct 11, 2005)

CSUSA catalog has a Jet pen turners starter kit for $189 or just the lathe for $149. The LOML is interested, but I know nothing about the lathe. Any opinions on this?
She wants a small lathe to use in the house. Would a Delta midi or jet mini make more sense?


----------



## rtjw (Oct 11, 2005)

Is it her first time to turn? I would suggest the Jet, but I would go ahead and get the VS. More money but longer lasting and a lot better.


----------



## cozee (Oct 11, 2005)

Below is a link you may want to check out if interested in the Jet Pen Lathe. $99 and free shipping and here is what is included:

Mandrel for pen turning 
3 piece starter chisels 
Goggles 
Knock out tool 
Spur and Live centers 
Adjustable tailstock 
2 speeds 
Safety toggle switch 
Free Shipping 

I was sent this link so this may be or has been a sale price and no longer on sale. I don'y know as I haven't checked into it yet.

http://www.woodworkerssource.net/Merchant3/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=708329&Category_Code=MISC&Product_Count=3


----------



## tinker (Oct 11, 2005)

Greg, the link is good and it is still on sale. Thanks, save $50 if I decide to go that way.
Johnny, she has never turned and I don't want to start her on something that would discourage her. I am leaning toward the Delta Midi, but not sure yet.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 11, 2005)

The JET pen lathe is a very simple lathe with very limited capabilities.  It has very little power (1/10 h.p.)and takes an MT-0 mandrel (very few accessories fit and there are no stock converters that I've seen).  If all she will ever do with it is turn pens, it's ok, but shop it.  That lathe can be had for well under $100 online or on eBay.


----------



## arjudy (Oct 11, 2005)

I would start on the Jet Mini.  I have the VS model but rarely use anything but the top speed.  I think the regular Jet mini would be good and it would save you some money over the VS.  The Jet pen lathe only has a 1/12 hp motor and the Jet Mini has a 1/2 hp motor.
The extra money would be well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 11, 2005)

I had one of those puppies.  Bought it at a garage sale and used it for a month or two before buying a JET mini(6 speed).  The pen lathe does have a few very special applications; but is not the best alternative for a starting pen crafter.

Be aware that JET has discontinued these machines.....probably because they are not selling??  That may make maintainance and service more difficult down the road.


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 11, 2005)

I looked at the pen lathe, but opted to go for the Jet Mini VS instead.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 12, 2005)

Jet pen lathe-
POS.
Harbor Freight wouldn't even touch it.
Walk away from it, no RUN away from it very fast.
I had one for 2 days and returned it.
It gives Taiwan a bad name.
You could do better turning a pen on a Drill Press.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 12, 2005)

I can't believe Jet put their name on this machine...their other products are excellent, but this one is junk.


----------



## Fred in NC (Oct 12, 2005)

Amazon has the Wilton lathe, which is from the same company as Jet.  Last time I saw it for $99 with free shipping.  It is a bit smaller than the Jet Mini, but larger and more useful than the pen lathe.


----------



## btboone (Oct 12, 2005)

I agree with the others.  I just bought a Jet Pen Lathe for the sole purpose of polishing things.  It is very underpowered for anything else, and as Randy mentioned, they are no longer made.  There's a reason for that.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Jet pen lathe-
> POS.
> Harbor Freight wouldn't even touch it.
> ...



This guy is always so "wishy-washy"!  What do you REALLY think???[]


----------



## Ligget (Oct 12, 2005)

I also agree with Eagle![][]


----------



## mick (Oct 12, 2005)

Bruce, will the 3 piece Beale buffing system fit on the lil pen lathe?


----------



## cozee (Oct 12, 2005)

Since I had promised my beloved that I would enter this hobby on a budget (read as on the cheap!) I was seriously thinking of getting the Jet Pen lathe (IT fit my budget for now!!) but I have come to trust the opinions of those here on the board.  So since I need to sweeten the pot so to speak I will be waiting till November to get a lathe.

What do you all think of the PSI Turn Crafter Pro? I was thinking of getting it as the starter set. I could swing a Jet Mini (6 speed) next month budget wise but not any accessories for turning pens. 

Opinions??? Options???

Thanks!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Bruce, will the 3 piece Beale buffing system fit on the lil pen lathe?


No, Mick.  It won't take 8" buffing wheels.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had my TCL PRO for about a month now and really like it.  Unfortunately, they don't get packed very well for shipping.  My first unit had a broken bed, but the exchange (I bought from Amazon, btw - the exchange was very easy) was acceptable.  Both times the foam was broken/crushed and the box damaged.... but that's another story.  Anyway, I'm really happy with the unit.


----------



## tinker (Oct 12, 2005)

After much discussion with my LOML, I ordered the Jet from woodsources. It fits her needs for portability. Her space is shared with her scrapbooking and the lathe must be portable enough that she can move it out of the way. We agreed, if it is just junk, it will be returned and a Delta will replace it. We will deal with the portability at that time.
I appreciate all of the good advise and will post soon about how stupid I was to not take it.[8][:I]


----------



## btboone (Oct 13, 2005)

Sorry Mick, I was in the shop all night.  I'm beyond burnt out.  Thanks for answering DCBluesman.  I bought that particular lathe because it was so small.  I needed something that won't stand high on my countertop because I will polish on it with Foredom rotary tools hanging from the wall beside it.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



And even if you thought about substituting smaller wheels, the lathe has a #0 Morse taper that will not accept the Beall system.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tinker_<br />....It fits her needs for portability.....the lathe must be portable enough that she can move it out of the way....



When size and portability are<b> critical</b> considerations in the selection of a lathe, then the JET PEN LATHE may be a reasonable alternative <b>"IF" </b>you can live with its other limitations.

Failing that, all of the comments I have seen about the Wilton have been quite positive for a compact and inexpensive lathe.


----------

